# New shingle roof



## digger (5 mo ago)

We had our roof replaced on Friday, we live in R.I. so the temp was in the high 80s. I’m having an issue with how some things look. There is a large space At the top and bottom of the valley I would say at least an inch at the top. Also, the shingles don’t lay flat in some areas. It’s very noticeable near the edge of the roof, you can actually push down on some areas, it almost seems like it's the drip edge that's not tight. They’re saying the shingles will settle which I would understand if the shingles had been installed in cooler weather. In regard to the valley, they said it was expected because the shingles are thick. We used Timberline HDZ architectural shingles. The old roof was stripped, StormGuard 36″ Film-Surfaced Peel and Stock roof leak barrier and GAF Felt Buster synthetic adhesive felt were used.
The salesman came on Saturday and sent pictures to his boss. I want a “roof” guy, not just a salesman to look at this. What should I say to him about this? I’ve attached 2 pics. I have a short video but I don think I can attach it. I’d like to know if this all normal or should I make a fuss about it? Thanks,Deb – homeowner


----------



## RoofRangers (4 mo ago)

Nothing too out of the ordinary here, especially if you arent experiencing any leaks or issues. Shingles that have just been laid do tend to do what youre seeing. Give it time and you'll notice the shingles start to adhere better to one another and lay flat(er). 

Roofing shingles arent meant to be waterproof barriers, they instead serve as water-shedding devices, meant to direct water flow downwards. You have underlayments, ice and water barriers, valley metals, etc that'll waterproof you roof located under the shingle layer.


----------



## digger (5 mo ago)

RoofRangers said:


> Nothing too out of the ordinary here, especially if you arent experiencing any leaks or issues. Shingles that have just been laid do tend to do what youre seeing. Give it time and you'll notice the shingles start to adhere better to one another and lay flat(er).
> 
> Roofing shingles arent meant to be waterproof barriers, they instead serve as water-shedding devices, meant to direct water flow downwards. You have underlayments, ice and water barriers, valley metals, etc that'll waterproof you roof located under the shingle layer.



Thanks for the reply. So far, so good.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks fine.


----------

